# I hope this place regains something soon



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cuz I have been :bored: :BSless.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

What is it your looking for? 

Why not contribute something to make this place (whatever that means) less "boring" and maybe you'll perk it up a bit.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I just tried - relax dood.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just curious why you feel a need to post this...."dood".


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Because its a community forum of which I am a member. I was hoping for some humorous replies, rants, discourse, etc. Perhaps even some clever uses of emotes in a reply. I guess that is just a pipe dream. /punintended


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well, it looks like you succeeded brother. Not boring here anymore...

Little drama to spice the day up :thumb:


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

I Like Eggs :humble:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like I covered the "rant" part and Jason the humor.

Clarification of intent is always appreciated!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> Looks like I covered the "rant" part and Jason the humor.
> 
> Clarification of intent is always appreciated!!!


Well, Fred likes Eggs. That burning question for me is now taken care of.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

HAHA Yup



> Well, it looks like you succeeded brother. Not boring here anymore...
> 
> Little drama to spice the day up


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well, Fred likes Eggs. That burning question for me is now taken care of.


Hardly. Likes to eat them, or perhaps something a bit more spicey? What species? Cooked in what manner if at all? We've barely scratched the surface.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Hardly. Likes to eat them, or perhaps something a bit more spicey? What species? Cooked in what manner if at all? We've barely scratched the surface.


Maybe cooked in a large freehand as this is a pipe section


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Maybe cooked in a large freehand as this is a pipe section


Dash of Latakia maybe???


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Dash of Latakia maybe???


Oh no, Perique for spice!!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, here's my attempt at adding discourse to this thread. The question is..
"Do you think there is anyone on the world (lets include historical figures to keep it interesting) who could beat Jim (Freestoke) in an Ennderdale Flake smoking contest?

I would greatly like to hear points on both sides of this massively important issue.

-Mycroft


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> OK, here's my attempt at adding discourse to this thread. The question is..
> "Do you think there is anyone on the world (lets include historical figures to keep it interesting) who could beat Jim (Freestoke) in an Ennderdale Flake smoking contest?
> 
> I would greatly like to hear points on both sides of this massively important issue.
> ...


I would plead no contest!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> OK, here's my attempt at adding discourse to this thread. The question is..
> "Do you think there is anyone on the world (lets include historical figures to keep it interesting) who could beat Jim (Freestoke) in an Ennderdale Flake smoking contest?
> 
> I would greatly like to hear points on both sides of this massively important issue.
> ...


Interesting... Unfortuntely, me being the self proclaimed "pipe dummy" I am, cannot add anything of any substantial value to this question.

I like eggs too, however. :nod:

I myself like to add a bit of Tobasco, or Texas Pete for the spice.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

I still Like Eggs





and Bacon !!!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> OK, here's my attempt at adding discourse to this thread. The question is..
> "Do you think there is anyone on the world (lets include historical figures to keep it interesting) who could beat Jim (Freestoke) in an Ennderdale Flake smoking contest?
> 
> I would greatly like to hear points on both sides of this massively important issue.
> ...


What are the stakes? I've made myself sick in more pointless competitions than this in the past. I simply need the right motivation...

In any case, I too plead no contest. I award the trophy to the French in general. I contend that any given true Frenchman would be immune to Ennerdale given long exposure to French whores' boudoirs. This tobacco would be like a breath of fresh air to them.

Vive les Rosbifs!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I had an interesting (non-pipe related event). Went to one of my local B&M Cigar Bars, they have NO pipe stuff. Reason I went was they were having a Drew Estate event. One of the co-owners was there and they were having deals on their cigars. I planned to get there early, it was from 4 - 8. So I arrive at 4:15 and it was packed. I grabbed the last box of Natural NDBs and a box of Natural English cigars. They gave me a free travel humidor, a Drew Estate cigar cutter, a free 6 pack of Natural English and a free 6 pack of Natural NDBs. Most cigars I've ever had in my life. Had to buy some containers and the stuff to humidify them. I hung around until about 7:30 and then went home. When I got home the phone rang and it was the cigar bar informing me that I was the grand prize winner. I didn't even know they were having a drawing. Apparently when you purchased something they put your name on a ticket for the drawing later. I won more free cigars, 6 pack of Toast Acid cigars, a hat, a shirt, another travel humidor and a $100 perter ashtray (I wouldn't spend that damn much on an ashtray). 

Oh, and I'm older and fatter!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Hambone1 said:


> I had an interesting (non-pipe related event). Went to one of my local B&M Cigar Bars, they have NO pipe stuff. Reason I went was they were having a Drew Estate event. One of the co-owners was there and they were having deals on their cigars. I planned to get there early, it was from 4 - 8. So I arrive at 4:15 and it was packed. I grabbed the last box of Natural NDBs and a box of Natural English cigars. They gave me a free travel humidor, a Drew Estate cigar cutter, a free 6 pack of Natural English and a free 6 pack of Natural NDBs. Most cigars I've ever had in my life. Had to buy some containers and the stuff to humidify them. I hung around until about 7:30 and then went home. When I got home the phone rang and it was the cigar bar informing me that I was the grand prize winner. I didn't even know they were having a drawing. Apparently when you purchased something they put your name on a ticket for the drawing later. I won more free cigars, 6 pack of Toast Acid cigars, a hat, a shirt, another travel humidor and a $100 perter ashtray (I wouldn't spend that damn much on an ashtray).


Nice! :dude:



Hambone1 said:


> Oh, and I'm older and fatter!


And congrats!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> I award the trophy to the French in general. I contend that any given true Frenchman would be immune to Ennerdale given long exposure to French whores' boudoirs. This tobacco would be like a breath of fresh air to them.


I yield to the French. :yield:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> OK, here's my attempt at adding discourse to this thread. The question is..
> "Do you think there is anyone on the world (lets include historical figures to keep it interesting) who could beat Jim (Freestoke) in an Ennderdale Flake smoking contest?
> 
> I would greatly like to hear points on both sides of this massively important issue.
> ...


Great topic, Mycroft! I'll take Jim hands down. He could best any challenger in such a contest. Engaging in such a contest would be akin to challenging your brother to a contest in detective work. Heck, I'll even even lay points, or perhaps I should say a couple of bowls. Even with a two bowl head start Jim would take them down!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

There is an aardvaark on the roof here.:doh:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

As for the little squabbles among friends we sometimes see here, I'm am always reminded of this:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> There is an aardvaark on the roof here.:doh:


Warren, this has got to be the most interesting and unusual post I have ever seen on Puff. Aardvarks on the Roof. Sounds like the name of a band, or at least an album.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

UBAH said:


> I Like Eggs :humble:


I just laughed out loud at this... Almost lost my pipe! ound:


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

My pants fell off today. It was a major travesty.

Couch


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

UBAH said:


> I Like Eggs :humble:


I like them (Ennerdale) green, with ham.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Heck I'll jump in:


Biscuits and gravy ROCK!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, and peas on top of toast is just wrong.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TTecheTTe said:


> I like them (Ennerdale) green, with ham.


Samuel Gawith you am, I bet.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes!!!!!! Now we are getting somewhere with this thread.

Congrats Hambone!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Warren, this has got to be the most interesting and unusual post I have ever seen on Puff. Aardvarks on the Roof. Sounds like the name of a band, or at least an album.


Haha. The most unusual thing about the whole situation is that the air is still, skies overcast & humid as all heck. Hardly conducive to aardvaark elevation is it?

If it was a band then I would have to say they were "climbing" the charts right now.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Hambone1 said:


> I had an interesting (non-pipe related event). Went to one of my local B&M Cigar Bars, they have NO pipe stuff. Reason I went was they were having a Drew Estate event. One of the co-owners was there and they were having deals on their cigars. I planned to get there early, it was from 4 - 8. So I arrive at 4:15 and it was packed. I grabbed the last box of Natural NDBs and a box of Natural English cigars. They gave me a free travel humidor, a Drew Estate cigar cutter, a free 6 pack of Natural English and a free 6 pack of Natural NDBs. Most cigars I've ever had in my life. Had to buy some containers and the stuff to humidify them. I hung around until about 7:30 and then went home. When I got home the phone rang and it was the cigar bar informing me that I was the grand prize winner. I didn't even know they were having a drawing. Apparently when you purchased something they put your name on a ticket for the drawing later. I won more free cigars, 6 pack of Toast Acid cigars, a hat, a shirt, another travel humidor and a $100 perter ashtray (I wouldn't spend that damn much on an ashtray).
> 
> Oh, and I'm older and fatter!


*That's Awesome !!!!*

However I'm a little disappointed the grand prize didn't include Bacon. Bacon goes Great with everything Ya Know.

BTW, I'll trade you some eggs n bacon for that over priced ash container. :cheer2:



Tashaz said:


> There is an aardvaark on the roof here.:doh:


 Aardvarks taste just like Bacon, so I have been told. :hmm:



Couch_Incident said:


> My pants fell off today. It was a major travesty.
> 
> Couch


Very easy fix for that, Eat Mo Eggs n Bacon, it seems to work for Me.

BTW did I mention that I Like Eggs?



piperdown said:


> Heck I'll jump in:
> 
> Biscuits and gravy ROCK!


 Ohhhh Noooo, you didn't just dis my Bacon did you?

However I would have to agree, If I can't find Eggs n Bacon then them their Biscuits n Gravy are Spectacular !!!



piperdown said:


> Oh, and peas on top of toast is just wrong.


 Just add Bacon, Bacon taste Great on Everything including Dry Texas Toast smothered in Peas n Bacon.

You may want to add some Biscuits n Gravy to reach the proper RH.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> There is an aardvaark on the roof here.:doh:


Played by Topol?

_"Oh, if I were a rich 'vark..."_


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

indigosmoke said:


> As for the little squabbles among friends we sometimes see here, I'm am always reminded of this: *UBAH Quote--> Missing image, old fart like me Lovin his 30+yr Sweetheart.*​


 I Love it, reminds me of all the awesome memories my wife and I are creating throughout our 30+ year Marriage. Let me tell Ya it's been the best 6 years of my Life.

Disclaimer: Awe Honey ya know I was just kiddin, it's been great for at least 8 years, :doh: Screwed up again.



DanR said:


> I just laughed out loud at this... Almost lost my pipe! ound:


 Obviously You Like Eggs Too !!!

----------------------------------------------------------------

OK, maybe I should explain the "I Like Eggs"

Awww, shucks, look at the time, i'll have to explain tomorrow.

Have a Super Cala Fragilistic Expialidocious Day !!!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I like my eggs with bacon! And when I make biscuits and gravy,I always use bacon instead of sausage!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> There is an aardvaark on the roof here.:doh:


Jane Bombane A Goldfish Bowl on My Head - YouTube


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Played by Topol?
> 
> _"Oh, if I were a rich 'vark..."_





> If I were a rich Vark.
> Ya ha vark deedle, bubba hubba deedle ard dum.
> All day long I'd fiddle with me bum.
> If I were a wealthy man.
> ...


Ye gods you're on to something Mark! I'm off to find some tin foil & origami lessons on fabricating hats.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Jane Bombane A Goldfish Bowl on My Head - YouTube


 "My boobs are floating freestyle & I couldn't tell you how". LMFAO. ound: :thumb:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

We could always compose limericks inspired by our favorite Peterson blend arty:

Speaking of such- why isn't there a drunken leprechaun emoticon?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Stayed at a hotel last night. Sign in the pool area read "absolutely no balls of any kind allowed in pool area." 

Guess I broke that rule.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

huskers said:


> Stayed at a hotel last night. Sign in the pool area read "absolutely no balls of any kind allowed in pool area."
> 
> Guess I broke that rule.


:r Sad really isn't it, all this sexual segregation? LMAO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> We could always compose limericks inspired by our favorite Peterson blend arty:
> 
> Speaking of such- why isn't there a drunken leprechaun emoticon?


I found myself thinking I'm a flake
I decided I was more of a kake
I looked down below
exclaimed "Oh my god no!!!"
Then realised I had Killarney on my plate.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> :r Sad really isn't it, all this sexual segregation? LMAO.


Indeed


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


>


I usually hate "adorable old people" humor, but this is not at all bad, John. :lol: The pipe makes it work, most definitely.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> I usually hate "adorable old people" humor, but this is not at all bad, John. :lol: The pipe makes it work, most definitely.


Yep, Jim on the right & a superb likeness methinks after all those gym sessions on your legs.  LOL.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I yield to the French. :yield:


That maybe the first time in history someone has.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> That maybe the first time in history someone has.


Why? They didn't get the chance to yield as the French ran away? LMAO. (I have french blood in me so not crapping on them, just history).


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Why? They didn't get the chance to yield as the French ran away? LMAO. (I have french blood in me so not crapping on them, just history).


I will do my best to curb french bashing in that case. When I hear french I'm alwasy reminded of two Simpsons episodes one where Willy calls them cheese eating surrender monkeys and another where during a Joan of Ark reenactment someone says "victory, we're french we don't even have a word for it". Terrible stereotyping but it tickles my funny bone.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Great topic, Mycroft! I'll take Jim hands down. He could best any challenger in such a contest. Engaging in such a contest would be akin to challenging your brother to a contest in detective work. Heck, I'll even even lay points, or perhaps I should say a couple of bowls. Even with a two bowl head start Jim would take them down!


With this vote of confidence, I must reconsider. It occurs to me that the Frenchie will be drinking wine and nibbling cheese, quickly losing control of the situation. uke: (Aardvark bacon and Old Milwaukee for me!







Touché, Froggie! :fencing


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Jane Bombane A Goldfish Bowl on My Head - YouTube


No performance by the Queen of the Funky Harmonium is complete without the hat in action.

Jane Bom-Bane - I've got a goldfish bowl on my head - YouTube


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

All I have to say is this...............:r ound:

I am curious about Aardvaark bacon though and I'm sharpening the broadheads as we type. :biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> I found myself thinking I'm a flake
> I decided I was more of a kake
> I looked down below
> exclaimed "Oh my god no!!!"
> Then realised I had Killarney on my plate.


:dude: Very nice.

There once was a man from Tralee
Who loved to spend time on his knees
There was nothing funny about this fellow
In fact his libido was quite mellow
He just liked to pray when smoking Sunset Breeze.

eace:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Why? They didn't get the chance to yield as the French ran away? LMAO. (I have french blood in me so not crapping on them, just history).


Sadly, one of the best ever Google Bombs is no longer possible (where has the "I'm feeling lucky" button gone?)

However, there is still some record.

French Military Victories - Google Search Results


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Sadly, one of the best ever Google Bombs is no longer possible (where has the "I'm feeling lucky" button gone?)
> 
> However, there is still some record.
> 
> French Military Victories - Google Search Results


I'm actually cackling to myself here Robert, nice! ound:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

"Going to war without the French is like going duck hunting without your accordion."

Your own "Stormin'" Norman Schwartzkopf, I believe...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> "Going to war without the French is like going duck hunt without your accordion."
> 
> Your own "Stormin'" Norman Swartzkopf, I believe...


Stop, please, I'm trying to eat & may just have to surrender even that as it seems it is a task I cannot complete with aplomb thanks to you heretics!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Yep, Jim on the right & a superb likeness methinks after all those gym sessions on your legs.  LOL.


Yeah, they pretty much nailed the hair, too! :tu


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You hear the one about the French military rifle on eBay? 

Great condition. Never fired. Dropped once.

:drum:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 76648


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Now see? Someone mentioned the french & the whole thread "runs away" on itself.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

I say we draft a letter to the French Government openly challenging them to a pipe off between 100 of their best men, and Jim. I'm game to watch a great battle any day. We should probably all do a "group buy" on gas masks. That much Ennerdale is sure to kill a man of average strength.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

After my morning crap my pants seem to fit better. Nice, room for more Eggs!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

There appear to have been a couple of spelling mistakes, word omission, and punctuation errors. But I'm happy to help. Still seems a bit telegraphic.



Troutman22 said:


> After my morning "Crap my pants". Seem to fart better. Nice room note. Four more Eggs!


----------



## logically (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought I would come see what was going on this thread, but when I got here...

http://qkme.me/3tuqyq

:rotfl:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Troutman22 said:


> After my morning crap my pants seem to fit better. Nice, room for more Eggs!


How do you like them? Apparently, mine say I'm "guarded" with a "high sex drive." 
A person's way of eating eggs 'can predict personality type' - Telegraph


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I would try to get this thread back on track, but then I realized it didn't have one in the first place. :tongue1:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fried egg-eaters are most likely to be younger and male and most frequently found among the skilled working classes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

What was it that Patton said. I think it was something like, "I'd rather have two German divisions in front of me than a French division behind me" or something like that. Still, Lafaytte was like a second son to George Washington and we owe Admiral de Grasse for the victory at Yorktown and that Napoleon fellow was pretty good for a whiile there. Which reminds me of one of my favorite lines from a British Sitcom. The PM is talking to his head official during a dispute with the French over the Chunnel and asks, "When was the last time we won an argument with the French?" To which the official replies, "Battle of Waterloo, 1815."


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Second son, duh, I meant to say adopted son.

For anyone who might be interested here is a good documentary on Lafayette. I learned quite a bit about him I did not know when I watched it. It's playable on Neflix.

Watch Lafayette: The Lost Hero Online | Netflix


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

On Mixture No. 79:

There once was a smoker named Hef
who had a quite debonair rep.
We tried what he smoked
and then started to choke
so we just grabbed the bunnies and left.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Someone asked me to post a picture of the $100 ash tray that I won, here it is:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a boiled goose egg for breakfast this morning. 

Do any other readers have any good egg related stories?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You know what else a fried egg is great on? *A hamburger!*

So touche bacon... You are not the only breakfast food that can make a hamburger better.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

fuente~fuente said:


> You know what else a fried egg is great on? *A hamburger!*
> 
> So touche bacon... You are not the only breakfast food that can make a hamburger better.


¿por qué no los dos?









^^ had this at Steak 'n Shake a few weeks ago. I could barely breathe afterward, worth it. :hungry:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

^Ate one of those a couple of weeks ago! That is a steal for that meal too! It's like $5.99 or something...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! It's a Royale With Cheese! Did you slather mayonnaise on your french fries?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

An egg in the hand is worth two in the nest.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

ten08 said:


> ¿por qué no los dos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding #8 to my list of reasons to get out of Jersey and down to coastal Florida:

1. Warm weather
2. Close to beaches
3. Good fishing
4. Low property taxes
5. Good hospitals
6. No income tax on pensions and social security
7. Close to family

8. Plenty of Steak 'n Shakes...Now I've got a craving for some Steak 'n Shake goodness!!!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Eating poached eggs on toast while watching it blizzard outside. The groundhog definitely lied about spring coming early.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

UBAH said:


> I Love it, reminds me of all the awesome memories my wife and I are creating throughout our 30+ year Marriage. Let me tell Ya it's been the best 6 years of my Life.
> 
> Disclaimer: Awe Honey ya know I was just kiddin, it's been great for at least 8 years, :doh: Screwed up again.
> 
> ...


 You People are Absolutely Incredibly Kraazy Azz Funny !!! :bathbaby: Hope it's OK if I jump in the Tub with Ya All ???​
_insert Duck Jokes here _​
_So Sorry to leave you all hangin about the :woohoo: Eggs._

*I Like Eggs* comes from a Professional Boxing match i saw many many moons ago. :boom:

Don't really remember who, when or where, as I'm in the middle of my absolutely Kraazy fantastic Ride on this :flock: Spaceship Earth. :clock:

*Anyways​*
Watching a Boxing Match many Moons ago, these two Boxers are beating the you know what :boxing: out of each other and it's a great match. One Boxer started to lose stamina oke: in the latter rounds and was finally knocked :faint: down. The referee checks on the fighter and starts counting :dude: for a knock out. The fallen fighter

gets up just in time

and the referee ask him if he knows where he is.

The Dizzy fights responds in a groggy :faint2: deep voice, "I Like Eggs" !!! :rockon:

Fights Over :yield:

_Now that's my storie and I'm sticken toit_​
UBAH !!!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

* I Love dat Burger !!!*

However I have the pros at S&S install my OE Egg on the Fries so I can enjoy Breakfast n Lunch in the same sitting.

:bathbaby:​
More Free Time with the Duckee


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

What's going on here it seems lie, it's getting slower on the forums.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

UBAH said:


> You People are Absolutely Incredibly Kraazy Azz Funny !!! :bathbaby: Hope it's OK if I jump in the Tub with Ya All ???​
> _insert Duck Jokes here _​
> _So Sorry to leave you all hangin about the :woohoo: Eggs._
> 
> ...


Way to follow through, Fred! I appreciate you not leaving us all in suspense for too long. Also, for keeping this thread on track. +RG :frog:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

pipinho said:


> What's going on here it seems lie, it's getting slower on the forums.


This too, shall pass :thumb:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Everything comes in ebbs and tides. (hope I used ebbs correctly there)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> Everything comes in ebbs and tides. (hope I used ebbs correctly there)


Since you ask...ebbs and flows are two stages of tides, so 50% Shawn. You could look at it as the glass being half wrong or half right. :smile:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

It's spring time in the northern hemisphere.

I suspect many folks are busy outside and don't have the free time to sit at the computer like they did all winter.

I know flyfishing is calling to me. Time to kill, and eat trout!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> It's spring time in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> I suspect many folks are busy outside and don't have the free time to sit at the computer like they did all winter.
> 
> I know flyfishing is calling to me. *Time to kill, and eat trout!*


Off thread! Off thread! Unless the trout in question happens to be gravid.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

What does trout have todo with eggs? :ask:

I once cracked an egg that smelled fishyainkiller: but I ate it anyways. :hungry:


There's a Party in the CIA :drum:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I like eggs. Eggs are good, and yard eggs are awesome, but there is nothing like a hand-sized trout caught outta a tiny snowmelt fed stream!

A small trout caught out of freezing temperature water is truly a delicacy. The flavor is incredible and the flesh so firm...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I do not like green ham and eggs.


----------

